# [OT] Eppur si muove

## zUgLiO

Eccome se si è mossa cazzo   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Eccome se si è mossa cazzo  

 

Qua in svizzera francese nulla o magari sono io che sono un po' fuso

----------

## OKreZ

Sentita eccome (PD) ! Sono col portatile in mano, pronto a scattare fuori casa...  :Laughing: 

----------

## =DvD=

cmq 5.8 richter vicino brescia

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> cmq 5.8 richter vicino brescia

 

Sarà che erano anni che non ne sentivo uno, ma ho sentito tremare bene..magari mi sono autosuggestionato  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

Milano 2 scosse

una lieve e una + intensa...

brutta sensazione..

----------

## capitan_jo

Confermo anche qui a Monza si ballava!!!

----------

## xoen

Qui in Africa Settentrionale nulla.

E' bello notare che anche se evito televisione e TG, persino io ricevo informazioni...

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Milano 2 scosse
> 
> una lieve e una + intensa...
> 
> brutta sensazione..

 

La lieve non la ho sentita... o forse me la annebbiata quella subito dopo.

Sensazione molto brutta... a differenza di OKreZ io non ho un portatile ed ero indeciso se spegnere il PC prima di scappare o meno....

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*   Eccome se si è mossa cazzo   
> 
> Qua in svizzera francese nulla o magari sono io che sono un po' fuso

 

Sei nella svizzera francese??

----------

## Manuelixm

Io a 30 km da Brescia lieve, vasi che si muovevano nulla di che  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

MI sono cagato in manoooooooooooooo

il pc mi stava cadendo dalla scrivania!

e nn scherzo!!!!!

----------

## Simbul

Brutta sensazione davvero... l'epicentro pare sia vicino a Brescia.

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   cmq 5.8 richter vicino brescia 
> 
> Sarà che erano anni che non ne sentivo uno, ma ho sentito tremare bene..magari mi sono autosuggestionato 

 

ma scusa l'hanno scorso circa ero in doccia è si è sentito a ferrara!!!

forse dormivi, è stato bruttissimo rimbalzavo dentro la doccia

nota: il mio palazzo nn mi sembra essere antisismico *cough*

----------

## abaddon83

Bergamo sentita alla grande  :Razz:  e abito in una casetta praticamente al pian terreno...

----------

## zUgLiO

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma scusa l'hanno scorso circa ero in doccia è si è sentito a ferrara!!!
> 
> 

 

Ma tu abiti più in alto di me   :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> ma scusa l'hanno scorso circa ero in doccia è si è sentito a ferrara!!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

ahhhhhhhhhhh

che culo che ho! asd  :Very Happy: 

(se il tuo gatto ulula di nuovo, avvertimiiiiiiii!!!)

----------

## redview

porca vacca..stavo facendo esercizi dell'esame di eleb num del segnale quando mi trema il pc..cavolo..mi alzo mi giro e trema la tv..e i piedi che si muovono..e sì che abito al primo piano!

mai sentito prima..cmq una caga..

buona notte!  :Confused: 

----------

## Josuke

Bolzano...sentite 2 scosse una non troppo forte..l'altra mi ha fatto sgommare le mutande..tanto per esser fini   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tuxer

qui Milano nord non è stata fortissima (almeno nel mio palazzo) ma dato che era la mia prima esperienza (e spero ultima) ho fatto in tempo a cagarmi un po' addosso comunque...

brutta roba, speriamo non abbia fatto danni!

----------

## motaboy

/me si sta cambiando le mutande...

----------

## =DvD=

Qui in versilia appena percettibile!

Le mutande sono sane.

(porto i boxer)

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *xchris wrote:*   Milano 2 scosse
> 
> una lieve e una + intensa...
> 
> brutta sensazione.. 
> ...

 

Non ho sentito la lieve ma ho sento la forte. Ho 25 anni e non mi ricordo di averne mai sentita una cosi' a milano, non e' una zona sismica e noi milanesi non siamo abituati per nulla a tutto questo. Vi assicuro che mi e' venuto un colpo, non capivo che stesse succedendo anche perche' ero perso nei cavoli miei e mi sono spaventato.

Solo quando ho iniziato a realizzare che era passato tutto oh detto "cacchio ma se saltava la corrente i server erano down!"

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> Solo quando ho iniziato a realizzare che era passato tutto oh detto "cacchio ma se saltava la corrente i server erano down!"

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Qui in toscana (Firenze) non ho sentito niente...

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

Qui all'estremo est (trieste) non ho sentito niente... 

la mia domanda è: ha fatto danni?

leggo su ansa.it:  *Quote:*   

> TERREMOTO AL NORD, OTTAVO GRADO SCALA MERCALLI

 

ma cavolo!!!

al grado 8 della scala mercalli c'è:

```
VIII      rovinosa      danni lievi a strutture antisismiche; crolli parziali in edifici ordinari; caduta di ciminiere, monumenti, colonne; ribaltamento di mobili pesanti; variazioni dell'acqua dei pozzi
```

insomma un bel casino... 

però dicono su ansa dicono  "non si segnalano danni"

allora non è dell'ottavo...

per quel po' che ne so di geosismica, vi ricordo che dovete sentire la segnalazione della scala richter per valutare quanto forte è stata la scossa. inoltre poichè la scala è logaritmica, passare da grado 3 a 4 corrisponde a 10 volte tanto l'energia. 

la scossa è stata piuttosto forte, 5.2 della scala Richter è un bel colpo...

quando trema fa sempre un sacco di paura!

vi capisco se stanotte non dormite!

scusate per lo sfogo anti-disinformazione

ciao

DaVe

----------

## federico

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> Qui all'estremo est (trieste) non ho sentito niente... 
> 
> la mia domanda è: ha fatto danni?
> 
> leggo su ansa.it:  *Quote:*   TERREMOTO AL NORD, OTTAVO GRADO SCALA MERCALLI 
> ...

 

No hai ragione e' impossibile che sia dell' 8 mercalli, mica siamo in giappone dove cadono i palazzi qui... Io ho nettamente sentito la sedi muoversi e la scrivania ha traballato e ha sbattuto contro il muro (a mano faccio fatica a spostarla) e il palazzo ha ondulato nettamente. Abito al secondo piano. Ma non ho visto nulla in strada, neanche una tegola e tutto e' passato abastanza tranquillo dopo.

----------

## Naspe

Sentita anche qui a Genova.

Ho impiegato un po a capire cosa stesse succedendo perche stavo volando col mio Y-Wing il Joy... Credevo fosse il Force-Feedback del Joystick...

----------

## nick_spacca

 *federico wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
>  Ma non ho visto nulla in strada, neanche una tegola e tutto e' passato abastanza tranquillo dopo.

 

Secondo quanto dicono su repubblica.it il sisma ha provocato pochi danni e principalmente nel bresciano, dove vi e' stato l'epicentro...epicentro che tra l'altro e' stato a SOLI 8km sotto terra   :Shocked:   ...e' per questo che si e' sentito praticamente in tutto il nord!!!

----------

## Ceppus

sentita pure a poschiavo

sud-est della svizzera...   :Cool: 

----------

## PXL

zona Lugano... s'é fatta sentire per circa 3 secondi... eppure mi stavo addormentando così bene...

----------

## lavish

Sentita parecchio anche a Venezia! Qui davvero non siamo abituati ai terremoti con tutto il fango che fa da cuscinetto sotto alla superficie

----------

## gaffiere

sentita sentita anche nella Brianza... 3 piano.

stavo giocando a Need For Speed Underground 2...

Prima reazione:"c@zzo se ho preso male sta curva!"

seconda: azz... ma si muove il 19"... e mi trema la sedia (sembrava di 

usare l'hola-hop da seduti)

terza reazione: oh merda! il terremoto!!!.... FICO  :Very Happy:  - scusate ma era il mio primo terremoto e l'adrenalina l'ha fatta da padrone - .

see ya

----------

## lavish

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> Prima reazione:"c@zzo se ho preso male sta curva!"

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## comio

Qui a torino si ballava...

Io stavo dando la colpa al mio coinquilino per il surround del suo impiano dvd/audio... stava vedendo spiderman  :Very Happy: 

ciao...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Sei nella svizzera francese??

 

Che c'e' di strano ci studio qui

----------

## xchris

noto che ho sentito solo io 2 scosse....

in realta' ne ho sentita una lieve ondulatoria e 10 sec dopo una + intensa.

Appena ho sentito la prima ho realizzato cosa stava succedendo....stavo per scendere giu' in casa (al piano di sotto) quando ha ripreso con molta + forza... i mobili che scricchiolavano...

I server? il pc? ma chissenefotte...

ZERO.. lasciato tutto acceso sono scappato in casa dove dormiva il mio bimbo e la mia compagna....

Ripeto..Brutti momenti.....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xchris wrote:*   

> I server? il pc? ma chissenefotte...
> 
> ZERO.. lasciato tutto acceso sono scappato in casa dove dormiva il mio bimbo e la mia compagna....

 

Mi pare che era la cosa piu' giusta da fare

----------

## kender_m

Fortunati quelli tra voi per cui è il primo terremoto... 

il mio primo terremoto l'ho fatto a poco più di 3 mesi di vita ed è stato del 6.3 di magnitudo...   :Shocked: 

è una cosa cui non ci si abitua mai, anche se forse (giappone docet) dopo un po' non si viene presi dal panico e si riesce a valutare "quanto è intenso?" "cos'è meglio fare adesso?"...

----------

## randomaze

 *kender_m wrote:*   

> è una cosa cui non ci si abitua mai, anche se forse (giappone docet) dopo un po' non si viene presi dal panico e si riesce a valutare "quanto è intenso?" "cos'è meglio fare adesso?"...

 

Ah bene, allora ci sono vicino.

Prima ho visto mouversi il tavolo e ho dato la colpa all'Ikea e alla mia fretta di digitare.

Poi ho visto che, nonostante non toccassi il tavolo quello non smetteva di tremare ma aumentava, allora ho capito che era una scossa di terremoto e ho detto adesso finisce.

Il problema é stato che non mi sono chiesto, educatamente "quanto é intenso?" ma al sentire i mobili che scricchilavano ho esclamato un brutale "Prorca T&%£", questo nno smette" (ma, alla fine dell'imprecazione ero già sotto lo stipite della porta di ingresso...)

----------

## Jecko_Hee

Io qui nel Bellinzonese (Ticino) ho sentito una sola scossa, ma ero mezzo addormentato. Mi sembrava di essere in un film americano dove hanno i letti a gettone che vibrano.

----------

## =DvD=

A seconda dove si vive uscire di casa non è la scelta mogliore: io per esempio vivo vicino a un campo,quindi adare li sarebbe comodo, se non fosse che mi devo fare _almeno_ 15 secondi di scale perimetrali alla casa: casesse una tegola me la prendo in testa... cmq se la scossa è molto forte si puo  rischiare.

Chi vive nei centri storici delle città, una volta uscito in strada che fa? Gioca a schivare i vasi e i cocci? 

(gia che fa?)

----------

## codadilupo

 *xoen wrote:*   

> E' bello notare che anche se evito televisione e TG, persino io ricevo informazioni...

 

guarda che é proprio perché le eviti, che ricevi informazioni  :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo: ero a rho, in uno scantinato, per finire l'installazione di una gentoo per il linuxday di milano... abbiamo sentito una specie di tonfo, puoi la sedia mi si é spostata... poi subito la seconda scossa, con i muri che mi ondeggiavano... ed eravamo sottoterra !

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> mi devo fare _almeno_ 15 secondi di scale perimetrali alla casa: casesse una tegola me la prendo in testa... cmq se la scossa è molto forte si puo  rischiare.

 

Beh io al 4 piano faccio poca strada.

Comuqnue il mio Terremoto-Tips&Tricks prevede, qualora impossibilitato a raggiungere una zona aperta, di recarmi sotto lo stipite della porta che abbia il muro portante intorno.

Altri suggerimenti in topic?

----------

## neon

ESAGERATIIIIII!!!

E che sara mai???

Qui sotto l'Etna se non iniziano a cascare i libri dalle menzole nemmeno dal letto mi alzo  :Wink: 

Ricordo una volta da piccolo di notte si è staccato pure lo scaldabagno dal muro. I miei sono corsi nella mia stanza pensando che fossi terrorizzato. Dormivo  :Laughing:  . La mattina dopo mi sono alzato e non capivo perchè i miei giocattoli erano tutti per terra (sonno pesante)

----------

## X-Drum

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> ESAGERATIIIIII!!!
> 
> E che sara mai???
> 
> Qui sotto l'Etna se non iniziano a cascare i libri dalle menzole nemmeno dal letto mi alzo 

 

SFTFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

ca*** ho vissuto a Catania (via etnea piazza borgo) per 1 anno al 12° piano

e cmq li di scosse ne sentivo una ogni 10 giorni se andava bene!

e credimi quella di stanotte era forte   :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   Sei nella svizzera francese?? 
> 
> Che c'e' di strano ci studio qui

 

Ah studi li! no era perchè mi sembrava strano che fossi in quella francese e non in quella italiana!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Ah studi li! no era perchè mi sembrava strano che fossi in quella francese e non in quella italiana! 

 

In quella italiana non ci sono troppe possibilita' di studi

----------

## mambro

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Sentita parecchio anche a Venezia! Qui davvero non siamo abituati ai terremoti con tutto il fango che fa da cuscinetto sotto alla superficie

 

Io son di Mira(Ve) e nn ho sentito niente   :Confused: 

Eppure se è stato veramente a mezzanotte avevo preso sonno da nemmeno 5 minuti   :Razz: 

----------

## koma

 *comio wrote:*   

> Qui a torino si ballava...
> 
> Io stavo dando la colpa al mio coinquilino per il surround del suo impiano dvd/audio... stava vedendo spiderman 
> 
> ciao...

 Torino(nulla)

Oh sarà il palazzo antisismico sarà che i miei animali sono stupidi e non segnalano cose di questo tipo sarà che ero mezzo abbioccato ma se nn mi avvertiva la mia ragazza nel durante non mi sarei accorto di nulla perchè a casa mia nn si è sentito... (casa koma.... l'ipocentro del terremoto  :Very Happy: )

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Milano 2 scosse
> 
> una lieve e una + intensa...
> ...

 

Xchris, ma milano dove?

Io sono a sud di Milano e ne ho sentita una...

Cmq, stavo dormendo (strano per quell'ora), inizio a sognare di essere in una vasca idromassaggio, sento vibrare lo specchio e iddi mi sveglio da quella sorta di torpore/sonno rem in cui ero (tempo totale circa 2"). A quel punto sento mia madre che grida "TERREMOOOTOOOOOOO!!!!", a questo punto la scossa era già finita. Bo, io mi sono divertito...

Scherzi a parte, OVVIAMENTE se avessi avvertito un poco di + la scossa mi sarei ca*ato, ed avrei potrato in salvo portatile e gatti...

[EDIT] Gatti che non si sono nemmeno svegliati... Qui è arrivata proprio debole....

----------

## Atomikramp

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> cmq 5.8 richter vicino brescia

 

io sono di Brescia... mamma mia che botte che ha tirato...

tremava tutto

----------

## xchris

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xchris, ma milano dove?
> 
> 

 

vicino Garibaldi...ISOLA

a questo punto immagino che fosse sempre la stessa...

solo che si e' attenuata per circa 10 sec...

poi la botta + forte...

@Atomikramp: non ti invidio proprio....chissa' che caghetta

ciao

----------

## Sephirot

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qua in svizzera francese nulla o magari sono io che sono un po' fuso

 

davvero sei in svizzera francese? che zona? cantone? Losanna? Ginevra?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mboh... sarà che ascoltavo musica con le cuffie, sarà che ero intento a spippolare un po' con java ed i suoi metodi ma me ne sono accorto dopo 5 sec. All'inizio ho pensato: questo è mio podre che mi muove la sedia per dirmi di andare a letto. Mi giro e non c'è  :Confused:  tolgo le cuffie ed aveva già smesso di tremare, ma ho sentito qualche pietruzza correr giù lungo il muro... Allora ho realizzato. Cmq io ero al 2° piano milano nord, e non l'ho sentito moltissimo.Chissà: sarà l'abitudine al metrò ed alle sue vibrazioni?

----------

## xchris

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Cmq io ero al 2° piano milano nord, e non l'ho sentito moltissimo.Chissà: sarà l'abitudine al metrò ed alle sue vibrazioni?

 

strano... io  al terzo l'ho sentito eccome..

boh  :Smile: 

l'importante e' che nessuno si sia fatto male veramente...(questo e' quanto mi risulta)

ciao

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

 :Shocked: 

Qui in ValCamonica ci siamo fatti un bel twist!

Che botta! 

Quando ha cominciato a sbarellarmi il 19'' da 1/2 quintale che ho sulla scrivania ho capito che non era la saracinesca del garage a fare rumore...

In 3 secondi netti ero in cucina dietro la porta finestra (piano terra), naturalmente dopo aver svegliato brutalmente mia sorella (che non s'era accorta di niente ma l'ho svegliata in tempo per sentire gli ultimi 10 secondi....)  :Wink: 

Shake, rattle & roll!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io abito a Firenze ma non ho sentito nulla... anzi, l'ho saputo ora che c'era stato un terremoto   :Shocked: 

Niente danni però a quanto ho capito   :Smile: 

----------

## spugna

Io, a ghedi (20 km da BS) non ho sentito un casso!

Ho il sonno pesante... sono comunque stato svegliato dai miei che scendevano le scale alla velocità della luce con il retro del pigiama colorato di un alone verde/marroncino!

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comuqnue il mio Terremoto-Tips&Tricks prevede, qualora impossibilitato a raggiungere una zona aperta, di recarmi sotto lo stipite della porta che abbia il muro portante intorno.
> 
> Altri suggerimenti in topic?

 

Anche chiudersi in bagno potrebbe essere una buona idea, visto che generalmente sono dei locali piccoli con finestre piccole, e quindi probabilmente un po' più resistenti degli altri locali.

Inoltre se ci si c*ga sotto trovandosi in bagno, può risultare meno spiacevole.    :Smile: 

@spugna, benvenuto nel forum e complimenti per l'avatar   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

